# Suggestions for friendly yards Chorley, Rivington



## Woody2013 (27 June 2013)

As the title suggest I am looking for a yard in the Chorley, Rivington, Adlington  areas with good hacking . Thanks for any messages or replies.


----------



## brighthair (30 June 2013)

There's New House on Babylon lane Anderton, and Home Farm on Horrobin lane
I've stabled on new house, my old horse is on home farm but I don't know much about it


----------



## Woody2013 (30 June 2013)

Can't find numbers, wonder if it is alright just to pop around?  

Thank you for replying xx


----------



## The Doctor (1 July 2013)

Home Farm is cheap, but bitchy I'm afraid

There's no winter turn out so they end up using the school for turn out so it's then difficult to ride. Plus the surface is pretty rubbish.

Stables are a bit ramshackle & it's a big yard but spread out.
On the plus side the hacking is great & I think it's only popular because of its location & because it's so cheap.
The number is: 01257 480403 if you're interested. It all depends what you want from a yard, but it didn't suit me.

A couple of people I know have been on New House in Anderton & I think that's pretty good from what I've heard


----------



## brighthair (1 July 2013)

I haven't got a number for new house but sure you could just pop round


----------



## Woody2013 (2 July 2013)

Thank you for all your replies and private messages.  We now have a list of a few yards we can go an have a look xx


----------



## rhianfitz (3 July 2013)

Anyone know of a friendly riding club to join? I'm stabled near Neston and would like to join one close ish by?


----------



## Woody2013 (4 July 2013)

Check Wheelton Pony Club. It is a friendly club and they offer a variety of activities.

http://branches.pcuk.org/wheelton/

xx


----------



## rhianfitz (9 July 2013)

That sounds good but alas I'm too old for pony club now!


----------



## Woody2013 (9 July 2013)

LOL

Sorry, me thinking kids all the time


----------



## rhianfitz (9 July 2013)

You're grand....I did get id-ed for alcohol a few months back!!


----------



## NICJOMATT (8 January 2014)

Does anyone have the number for new house farm ? I can't find anything on the internet.


----------

